# snow geese moving



## snwhtr (Jan 16, 2012)

There have been some small flocks of snows moving into NW Missouri today


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

from the south?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

yes. birds in western Nebraska too. No snow and warm temps, it won't take long for them to push north. Thank God it don't open for another week or so, I still gotta rotate the fall dekes with the spring stuff. The best thing that could happen....the Dakotas get record snowfall for the next 6 weeks or so.  Bring on the sunscreen. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah,75gegrees ib Kanas city yesterday,t-storms today,crazy winter.Unless we get snow and alot of it,the white devil birds will be stretched all across central usa.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh I'm getting excited


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Lots of snow through NE tonight.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

22" of ice on the lakes up here and no snow for sheet water anywhere south of 14. 3rd week of march will be fun as usual.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

These birds move the same time every year. Just look at your log book if you have one but traditional dates are consistant 8/10 years.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

bluebird said:


> These birds move the same time every year. Just look at your log book if you have one but traditional dates are consistant 8/10 years.


Not in SD last year.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

well SD is gamble if ND is thawed out. But if they give ya the fly by or stay for a while its still round the same time, like i said 8/10 years.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

bluebird said:


> These birds move the same time every year. Just look at your log book if you have one but traditional dates are consistant 8/10 years.


 i'd second that. keep a log book yearly last year was on the "early" end but they enter nodak on it seems within a 10 day period. like he said 8/10 yrs. last yr was a hair early, the year before was the lastest start date ive recorded. so...... 8/10


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

:beer: oh I'm more excited today than I was yesterday :beer:


snogeezmen said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > These birds move the same time every year. Just look at your log book if you have one but traditional dates are consistant 8/10 years.


 i'd second that. keep a log book yearly last year was on the "early" end but they enter nodak on it seems within a 10 day period. like he said 8/10 yrs. last yr was a hair early, the year before was the lastest start date ive recorded. so...... 8/10[/quote

Well that just about sums it up now don't it! :beer:


----------

